# Unusual 1911



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

This weekend, my son and I got to examine a Randall 1911 in .45acp. Handsome piece in stainless steel, and I'm told it was one of the first stainless 1911's, if not the first one. I am under the impression that the Randall Firearms Company did not last long.

Anyone out there know about these things?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

here is some info for ya

The History of the Randall Firearms Company


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

